# Which Chainsaw Would You Pick



## isipwater (Mar 19, 2014)

Which saw would you buy?

I will be using my future saw to buck 5 cords of delivered logs to my house, that includes mostly soft but some hardwood.  Expected diameter of logs will be will be 24" or less.

After doing lots of research, here is a spreadsheet of all the chainsaws that I am considering.

"pts" stands for points.  According to my rating system, the saws getting the most points should be the best deal for me, and are listed at the top.

Based on the saws below and what I need one for, which one would you buy?


----------



## jeffesonm (Mar 19, 2014)

I would get a new or used 036/360/361/362 w 20" bar.


----------



## jatoxico (Mar 19, 2014)

I would get the first saw listed (550xp) rather than the third (550xp) since they are identical but the first one costs $206 less. Seriously the 550 sounds like a good saw depending on what you actually have to pay. Is dividing out cc with hp fair? Saw guys chime in, better to have the extra CC for grunt vs max HP? IDK I'm asking.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 19, 2014)

The six hundred dollar 550XP just has to be a better saw than the four hundred buck one. Ya get what ya pay for, eh?


----------



## btuser (Mar 19, 2014)

I think it's a false choice.  You should be asking how many can I get!


----------



## smokinj (Mar 19, 2014)

24 inch hardwood is no chump. If you can afford log loads than buy a good saw. But any pro saws fine and the more cc's all the better. Don't let anyone fool you that cc's is the most important + pro saw.


----------



## billb3 (Mar 19, 2014)

Money no object I'd have 60cc / 16 inch bar and a 20/25 bar for the biggees
MS362 CM

If I could have 2 saws I'd want a 50cc /16 inch bar and 70 cc /25 inch


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Mar 19, 2014)

Anything in blue in the quality column on your spreadsheet there. I don't see a downside to any for your needs. Stihl 36 - is that supposed to be an 036?  If so, that's a pro model and should be blue for quality IMO.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 19, 2014)

billb3 said:


> Money no object I'd have 60cc / 16 inch bar and a 20/25 bar for the biggees
> MS362 CM
> 
> If I could have 2 saws I'd want a 50cc /16 inch bar and 70 cc /25 inch



Solid as it gets right there for firewood!


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 19, 2014)

billb3 said:


> Money no object I'd have 60cc / 16 inch bar and a 20/25 bar for the biggees
> MS362 CM
> 
> If I could have 2 saws I'd want a 50cc /16 inch bar and 70 cc /25 inch



Ah, the classic 50/70cc firewood combo.  Ecxellent choice!


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 19, 2014)

If you really do get wood over 16" on a regular basis, this decision is simple and needs no charts.  Get a good ~60cc saw with a 20" bar and don't look back.

The alternative is to get two saws.  Bug a good 50cc/16" saw now, and add the 70cc+ saw when a good deal comes by.


----------



## ironworker (Mar 19, 2014)

For that much cutting I'd keep it simple and get the best saw, 60cc or better that I could afford.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Mar 19, 2014)

I would get the stihl 362 brand new, but what is your budget?


----------



## Rich2343 (Mar 19, 2014)

I would purchase a Stihl. Tough to beat German engineering. I enjoy my 460 with a 18" bar she screams.


----------



## Osagebndr (Mar 19, 2014)

I'd go Stihl . Bought a new 271 this year with 20" bar and she screams through everything i put in front of it . Mostly hard woods


----------



## tsquini (Mar 19, 2014)

I like echo saws. That is all I use. I'm biased. Beyond that,  I am very apprehensive to buy a refurbished or used 2 cycle engine machine. They can be very easily overheat if not run on the proper fuel oil mixture.


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 20, 2014)

I wouldn't be too concerned about a used saw from a reputable dealer or one of the reputable guys at AS.


----------



## _CY_ (Mar 20, 2014)

isipwater said:


> Which saw would you buy?
> 
> I will be using my future saw to buck 5 cords of delivered logs to my house, that includes mostly soft but some hardwood.  Expected diameter of logs will be will be 24" or less.
> 
> ...



good grief .. you are over thinking this ... tells us your budget and if it's gotta be new?


----------



## Osagebndr (Mar 20, 2014)

I got a echo cs4400 for back up good saw too. Can't go wrong with them either.


----------



## smokedragon (Mar 20, 2014)

First, delete everything in the "home" category.

Second:  It seems like you already have a rating system, so I see six saws in the 17 - 19pts range.  I just don't think you can wrong with the husky or Stihl pro models (unless you buy a lemon of a used saw).

Buy the one in that range that is either the cheapest (if budget is a concern) or the most powerful (assuming you can afford every saw on that list).

My $0.02

PS - I like how you think in rating these saws, neat idea.


----------



## bassJAM (Mar 20, 2014)

I've got the 550xp, and while it's a crazy-impressive saw as far as speed, weight, and handling, but I wouldn't want it to regularly be bucking larger logs.  I originally bought it thinking it'd be my 1 saw answer, but realized pretty soon that'd I'd be happier with something larger for bucking.  So I'd throw out any of the 50cc options, or some of the larger home/ranch models as long as you're willing to pay for a pro-level saw, because a 550xp or 261 will absolutely STOMP a 291 or 455.

I think the 360/361 is a great saw and should be a top choice for a 1 saw show.  The 357xp probably is too, although I don't know a whole lot about that saw.  Personally I went with a Home Depot rental Makita 6421.  It's got about the power of the 360, with a couple extra lbs but the price was low $200's which helps make up for the weight.  And I can/will bump it up to 79cc or a couple hundred bucks where it'll have about the best power/weight ration in it's class.  But that's my 2 saw choice, for one saw only I'd probably try to stick with a 60cc pro model.


----------



## isipwater (Mar 20, 2014)

bassJAM said:


> I've got the 550xp, and while it's a crazy-impressive saw as far as speed, weight, and handling, but I wouldn't want it to regularly be bucking larger logs.  I originally bought it thinking it'd be my 1 saw answer, but realized pretty soon that'd I'd be happier with something larger for bucking.  So I'd throw out any of the 50cc options, or some of the larger home/ranch models as long as you're willing to pay for a pro-level saw, because a 550xp or 261 will absolutely STOMP a 291 or 455.
> 
> I think the 360/361 is a great saw and should be a top choice for a 1 saw show.  The 357xp probably is too, although I don't know a whole lot about that saw.  Personally I went with a Home Depot rental Makita 6421.  It's got about the power of the 360, with a couple extra lbs but the price was low $200's which helps make up for the weight.  And I can/will bump it up to 79cc or a couple hundred bucks where it'll have about the best power/weight ration in it's class.  But that's my 2 saw choice, for one saw only I'd probably try to stick with a 60cc pro model.


Thanks for your perspective.  I was hoping that a 550xp or and MS291 with an 18" bar would be ok for bucking 24" diameter or less logs (mostly softwood).  That way I wouldn't have to spend the extra $$ on a 60cc, like the MS361.  I would love the MS361 but not at new prices of close to $700.  I have been looking for used 360,361,362 but there are not that many on AS or Ebay.  I also like your Makita route but I already called Home Depot and there are no stores in my area that have any rentals for sale, at least, right now.  The search continues.


----------



## bassJAM (Mar 20, 2014)

isipwater said:


> Thanks for your perspective.  I was hoping that a 550xp or and MS291 with an 18" bar would be ok for bucking 24" diameter or less logs (mostly softwood).  That way I wouldn't have to spend the extra $$ on a 60cc, like the MS361.  I would love the MS361 but not at new prices of close to $700.  I have been looking for used 360,361,362 but there are not that many on AS or Ebay.  I also like your Makita route but I already called Home Depot and there are no stores in my area that have any rentals for sale, at least, right now.  The search continues.



Bid is at 310 now, personally I think it's still worth that price.  But with patience you can probably find one locally for cheaper as long as you aren't in a rush:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Makita-DCS6...142512524?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item1e88b3ef8c

Also, the 550xp _will_ handle wood that large.  And if you expect most of the wood you'll be cutting is 16" diameter or smaller with a few larger pieces up to 24" I think it'll do fine, especially in soft wood.  But keep in mind it was designed as a limbing saw, so it likes to be in high rpm's and doesn't like being bogged.


----------



## woodboss (Mar 20, 2014)

I have a stihl 250 and a MS 441 with a 18" & A 25" bar great saw


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 20, 2014)

I have that Makita 6401 (same as 6421, but with a non-CAT muffler).  It's a great saw but a bit heavy for it's power.  I'd much rather have a 361/362 or Husqvarna 562.  Get to a Home Depot rental center or a Dolmar dealer to feel its weight. 

Now if you are going to swap a big bore kit onto the Makita 6401/21 to a to get it to 79cc or 84cc's, then that makes a very good investment.  I put the OEM 79cc kit on mine and loooove it.


----------



## jeffesonm (Mar 20, 2014)

$400 for 036 w/20" bar:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/STIHL-MS360...274046530?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item27e0ba8c42

You can get one for less if you're patient, or if you're impatient, just buy it and go cut some wood!


----------



## isipwater (Mar 20, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> I have that Makita 6401 (same as 6421, but with a non-CAT muffler).  It's a great saw but a bit heavy for it's power.  I'd much rather have a 361/362 or Husqvarna 562.  Get to a Home Depot rental center or a Dolmar dealer to feel its weight.
> 
> Now if you are going to swap a big bore kit onto the Makita 6401/21 to a to get it to 79cc or 84cc's, then that makes a very good investment.  I put the OEM 79cc kit on mine and loooove it.


Yes, I have picked up this saw and it is heavy!


----------



## isipwater (Mar 20, 2014)

jeffesonm said:


> $400 for 036 w/20" bar:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/STIHL-MS360...274046530?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item27e0ba8c42
> 
> You can get one for less if you're patient, or if you're impatient, just buy it and go cut some wood!


Looks good, but for $400 I would like to get something newer, like a 360 or a 361.


----------



## tsquini (Mar 20, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> I wouldn't be too concerned about a used saw from a reputable dealer or one of the reputable guys at AS.


You are right. If you are talking about a dealer. I was thinking more of a Craig's list purchase.


----------



## _CY_ (Mar 21, 2014)

isipwater said:


> Looks good, but for $400 I would like to get something newer, like a 360 or a 361.



there's little to no difference between 036 and MS360 if they are both in same condition. 
361 if you like a newer style saw .. some like older adjustable carbs better.


----------



## Wildo (Mar 21, 2014)

Look at the Dolmar 6100 $520, 61cc, 4.5/4.69 hp (website/brochure), 13.22 lb., 13,800 rpm.  Dealer said that it is a screamer!  I only chose the 6400 over it because it was on backorder and I see big Dolmar  in my future.


----------



## Jon1270 (Mar 21, 2014)

isipwater said:


> Looks good, but for $400 I would like to get something newer, like a 360 or a 361.



Auction's over now, but $402 w/free shipping for that 036 Pro was an unusually good deal for eBay.  The original paint is mostly intact, right down to the black line that goes up the recoil cover, across the engine shroud and down the sprocket cover, and the wrap handle is only moderately worn. That saw has been taken care of and not used a whole lot, and the 036 Pro is a popular saw that holds its value well. I've paid substantially less for an even better saw, but it was a local purchase and I only got lucky because I watch Craigslist all the time.

Having worked on (and subsequently sold) several saws of similar vintage, I think you may be placing more importance on age than it deserves.  As long as they're out of the weather and off the ground, chainsaws tend to survive storage quite well.  Careless owners often store them with fuel in the tank, which eventually ruins the fuel line (cheap) and occasionally gums up the carburetor so that it needs a bit of cleaning, but these are not cars; they don't have some hidden steel underbody that's going to rust out.  If you're not mechanically inclined then it makes sense to stay away from heavily used saws, and I would steer clear of a saw that's been "rebuilt" by someone you don't have reason to trust because it might have some cheap aftermarket parts in important places (typically piston and cylinder).  Age alone would not worry me much at all; a 10-20 year old pro saw that's had an easy life is likely to be a great choice. 

As to engine size, consider not just the largest but the _average _size log you're likely to deal with.  If you anticipate lots of 20-24" logs then 60cc or so is where you'll want to be. If you'll mostly have 14-16" logs with only occasional bigger stuff then 50cc might be the better choice because it's likely to be lighter and more nimble.  Of course you can always split the difference and get the 357...


----------



## Osagebndr (Mar 21, 2014)

I personally have found that my ms271 cuts just as well as my 290 . Lighter weight not by much but Stihl has put the anti vibe on it as well. Cuts thru 18" material with no effort whatsoever also. I was surprised by how well the saw does cut .


----------



## webie (Mar 21, 2014)

No wildthing ?


----------



## Osagebndr (Mar 21, 2014)

Lol rite


----------



## blacktail (Mar 22, 2014)

For someone who originally was gonna get an MS180, I don't see how you would be disappointed with a Farm Boss. Buying a new one from a dealer eliminates any questions about previous owners. It'll be new. It'll be yours. It'll have a warranty.
It's not a pro saw and it's not the most powerful saw. But for the average guy just cutting firewood, it gets the job done and doesn't break the bank.
Between me, my dad, a couple of friends, and my neighbors we have a mix of firewood caliber Stihl saws: a couple 290s, an 029, an 032, and a 360.  Add a Husky 455 to the mix too. The only real difference I notice is that my neighbor's 360 is louder than the rest. What really makes a difference is which saw has a sharp chain.


----------



## smokedragon (Mar 22, 2014)

For someone who has a 290 and likes it I will say this......

If I had the money and the knowledge I have now, I would have bought a bigger saw.  The 290 does everything someone like me asks, but I would love to have a little more sometimes.  At the time I bought it, it was at the top of what I could pay for a new saw.  I can't get out of my 290 what I think it would be worth, so I will be using it for many more years.  If it bites the bullet, I will go bigger..... until then, it will keep right on cutting.


----------



## isipwater (Mar 22, 2014)

blacktail said:


> For someone who originally was gonna get an MS180, I don't see how you would be disappointed with a Farm Boss. Buying a new one from a dealer eliminates any questions about previous owners. It'll be new. It'll be yours. It'll have a warranty.
> It's not a pro saw and it's not the most powerful saw. But for the average guy just cutting firewood, it gets the job done and doesn't break the bank.
> Between me, my dad, a couple of friends, and my neighbors we have a mix of firewood caliber Stihl saws: a couple 290s, an 029, an 032, and a 360.  Add a Husky 455 to the mix too. The only real difference I notice is that my neighbor's 360 is louder than the rest. What really makes a difference is which saw has a sharp chain.


Yes, how niave was I thinking I would be all set with an MS 180 - wish it was that simple.  I think you make a good point about the 291, I often think of it as an excellent value choice saw.  However, I can't count the number of times members here and on Arborsite repeatedly comment on how they regret not getting a bigger saw.  Leaves me feeling quite torn.


----------



## isipwater (Mar 22, 2014)

smokedragon said:


> For someone who has a 290 and likes it I will say this......
> 
> If I had the money and the knowledge I have now, I would have bought a bigger saw.  The 290 does everything someone like me asks, but I would love to have a little more sometimes.  At the time I bought it, it was at the top of what I could pay for a new saw.  I can't get out of my 290 what I think it would be worth, so I will be using it for many more years.  If it bites the bullet, I will go bigger..... until then, it will keep right on cutting.


Yes, again, I have heard this same sentiment over and over again. I certainly don't want to spend a good bit of money on a tool and wish after a couple of years that I would have spent more to get want I really needed/wanted. Thanks for sharing your experience.  Is there anything besides more power that you would want in the next saw?


----------



## smokedragon (Mar 22, 2014)

Not really.......for me, anything bigger than 24 or 25" is just not getting moved (I don't have front end loaders and such at my disposal).  When I buy another saw, it will be the most powerful one I can afford, but it will have to run a 24" bar.

Sounds like your situation is like mine.  I don't think you would be unhappy with a 290, and with mostly softwoods, it is a beast.  Where I really find that my saw is inadequate is when I get the chance to cut up a dead hardwood.  Dead wood is much harder on the saw and chain (and user) than green wood.  That is where I really have to work my 290 (especially if the wood is over 16" diameter).  I paid $380 for my saw new, and nearly 5 years later, all I have done is make sure to empty the fuel system and lube when it is put away for long stretches, and clean the air filter.  It starts reliably every time, and cuts well.

If I were only going to have 1 saw, I would go with it (because it is still light enough for me to work overhead for a decent period of time).  Because I have two saws, I wish my primary saw was larger/more powerful.  Perhaps in another 5 years, I will make that jump.

All I would really want is more power.  Perhaps a saw that would turn higher RPM's........


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Mar 26, 2014)

Two over looked saws that are auto tune and are cheaper than the XP's are the Husky 545 and 555  in the 50 & 60 cc class.


----------



## _CY_ (Mar 27, 2014)

isipwater said:


> Yes, how niave was I thinking I would be all set with an MS 180 - wish it was that simple.  I think you make a good point about the 291, I often think of it as an excellent value choice saw.  However, I can't count the number of times members here and on Arborsite repeatedly comment on how they regret not getting a bigger saw.  Leaves me feeling quite torn.



don't feel bad .. we all gotta start somewhere .. my first chainsaw was little Sears with 14in bar ... that saw cut a LOT of wood tuffer-n-nails. finally made the mistake of loaning it out .. they killed it ..

more bad news .. the cheaper model MS170 is actually a tuffer saw due to nuts provided to tighten bar .. instead of that funky quick adjust bar feature. MS170 is actually used as a pro climbing saw by Asplundt.


----------



## zzr7ky (Mar 27, 2014)

I too appreciate shopping.  However - I've come to believe that any 60+ cc Pro saw is a bargain.  Once you buy it, it should be makeing more money than the price difference nearly every day.  They're just fast, reliable tools. 

They don't help until they're in the wood 

Drop the coin!
Mike


----------



## D8Chumley (Mar 30, 2014)

I had a 290/20" and a 170/14" combo for a few years. I might get flamed for suggesting this but I didn't see it in your spreadsheet. I now have a 391 for my bigger saw with 20" and it can handle a 24/25" I've read. The 290 with 20" seemed to run out of power in bigger hard wood.
    Specs first -in my area ( all with 20" bar) the 362C-M 59cc 4.6hp 13 lbs $749. The 362 C-Q same cc and hp, 13.2 lbs $819. My 391 64cc 4.4hp, 14.1 lbs $579 and it rips! I don't need a pro saw although I would love to have one, and I have not had the pleasure of using a 362 for comparison. I cut over 5 cord last yr with my 170. Just my .02


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 30, 2014)

Looks like we have a winner -->  Husqvarna 555

Link:  https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/is-this-normal-when-buyer-a-new-chainsaw-at-a-dealer.126782/


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Mar 31, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> Looks like we have a winner -->  Husqvarna 555
> 
> Link:  https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/is-this-normal-when-buyer-a-new-chainsaw-at-a-dealer.126782/


 

Good find.

Too bad things started out that way even though in the grand scheme of things isn't too big a deal.


----------



## NWCoaster (Apr 1, 2014)

That 036 PRO would have been a great saw. Muffler mod it then adjust the carb, excellent power to weight ratio. I've ran my co-workers 036 PRO, it is a great firewood saw. Very simple to work on/tune.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 1, 2014)

He has picked a saw. The adventure continues in the other thread.


----------

